
Visual Studio Code – July Update (0.5.0) - rayshan
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vscode/archive/2015/07/06/visual-studio-code-july-update-0-5-0.aspx
======
phren0logy
Besides being very useful, the pace of updates is much faster than I would
have guessed. Kudos to the team behind this.

------
japaget
When I used Firefox 39.0 to download the update on Windows, I got the previous
version, 0.3.0. I had to use Internet Explorer 11 to get the latest version,
0.5.0. (I didn't try Chrome.)

------
WorldWideWayne
I've been using Visual Studio 2013 + Node Tools + Web Essentials to do all my
Web and Node.js projects. Nothing beats it in my opinion. Being able to walk
through Javascript easily without a bunch of complicated configs is super
nice.

VS Code seems to do much less right now. I wonder if it will ever be as useful
to me as the full IDE.

